# Sta Ana Trail?



## Ducman29er (Jun 29, 2011)

I live in east Riverside and travel a lot west on the 91 fwy towards LA. I see cyclist/ bike path just past 71 fwy. I've heard that this is path takes you to huntington beach. I want to try it sometime. what exit do you take to park your vehicle. is it weir canyon exit or something else?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

Ducman29er said:


> I live in east Riverside and travel a lot west on the 91 fwy towards LA. I see cyclist/ bike path just past 71 fwy. I've heard that this is path takes you to huntington beach. I want to try it sometime. what exit do you take to park your vehicle. is it weir canyon exit or something else?


If you want to start at thebeginning of the trail, take the Green River exit and go east/north towards Green River golf course. There is parking just before the road curves into the golf course. Ride down the road and you'll see where the trail starts. The trail can be accessed at many places along it's length. It's about 32 miles to the beach. It ends at PCH at the border of Huntington Beach and Newport Beach. It's a great ride and you'll never need to put your feet down. If you do it in the afternoon, you'll almost always have a head wind when your riding to the beach.


----------



## Ducman29er (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you very much !!! I will try it this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## blindman (Sep 7, 2006)

i've always wondered how to get to that parking lot.


----------



## TJ3 (Aug 4, 2011)

I ride this every week, I get on at Tustin Ave. It is very fun. There really isn't a good place to stop with your bike when you hit the beach because it ends between Newport and HB. But your best bet is Newport. And leave early because the afternoon headwind is no joke. It is a real pain in the ass. Have fun


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

It also starts back up in Riverside off of Arlington (at a wildlife park), goes all the way to San Bernardino (waterman ave). About 20 miles and not one stop or road to traverse, I ride this route all the time.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

FYI- The Santa Ana River trail actually starts at Waterman in San Bernardino and that section ends in Norco/Riverside area. Another alternative is to ride from there. From there, you can take Arlington west to La Sierra (Arlington runs East and West up there). Head South on La Sierra and turn right on Magnolia, heading westward again. The road will fork just as you reach Corona. Stay to the right and you will be on 6th Street. Take that through Corona and take the side road that is on the south side of the 91 freeway to Serfas Club (you'll pass Giant RV). Turn left on Serfas Club and go up to stop signs to Palisade Dr. Take that all the way down. It will end at Green River Rd. Turn right on Green River and follow it over the 91 freeway and down by the Green River Golf Course. There the Santa Ana River will continue on to the Newport/Huntington Beach City Limits.


----------



## wsmc42 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ducman29er said:


> I live in east Riverside and travel a lot west on the 91 fwy towards LA. I see cyclist/ bike path just past 71 fwy. I've heard that this is path takes you to huntington beach. I want to try it sometime. what exit do you take to park your vehicle. is it weir canyon exit or something else?


You can go up to yorba linda blvd exit. Go right up to La Palma and then take a left. You can park at Yorba regional park and get on the trail there. I think it is about $3 to park ( not sure because I buy a parking pass each year). Or, you can go up just a bit further west and park by the baseball diamonds for free. Depending where you start in the park, it is about 22 miles to the beach. I ride from there quite a bit. I prefer to park at the park because I have heard of cars being broken into at green river ( not sure if that is still a problem there)


----------



## Ducman29er (Jun 29, 2011)

I went ahead and did it last saturday. Let's just say I had a BLAST !!! it's my first 60 mile ride and I felt great. Did a lunch stop in S. Harbor Blvd at Lee's sandwich which made it great even more, never finish their sandwich before, this time it's like a swallowed the whole thing

I parked at green river road and the place was packed.luckily someone was leaving and got their spot. I've seen cars parked by the street by car dealership where the bike path ends i think that was gypsum rd(not sure) I'll prolly try to park there next time.
was planning to do it again this weekend but i had a get off just this past monday. blown fron tire..road rash and sore elbow I'm ok now but will wait until my elbow fully recovers. thanks to all.


----------



## d1zzl3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Love this trail. I usually do the SB to Norco trail in the weekday and do the Yorba Linda Regional Park to Huntington Beach or Newport every Saturday.


----------



## Ducman29er (Jun 29, 2011)

d1zzl3 said:


> Love this trail. I usually do the SB to Norco trail in the weekday and do the Yorba Linda Regional Park to Huntington Beach or Newport every Saturday.


I Might try this one next time.can you give me direction to SB? I'm coming from 215 and 60 fwy. and how many miles is it from SB to Norco? thanks


----------



## d1zzl3 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are coming from the 215 and 60 frwy, it would probably best if you start at the Riverside Anza Narrows Park in Riverside and bike northeast to San Bernardino - Waterman. From Anza Narrows to Waterman and back is about 27-28 mile round trip. 

If you want to start at San Bernardino, take 10frwy exit Waterman and head north. Look for the Sizzler on the left and turn left at the signal and into the parking lot. Turn right as soon as you get in and go past the Quality Inn hotel. Park at the Northeastern part of the lot. It's the designated parking for the trail.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

While I haven't done the SB to Norco in a while (due to me living in chino and working in OC), I like that stretch. It is never too crowded... like the other stretch but their isn't much out there either. I like the fact that it is open though and the house aren't pinned right up against the River in most areas. Ducman29er, you can actually see the trail when you're crossing the Santa Ana River on the 60 in Roubidoux area. You are actually close to that trail since it runs just west of the 60/91/215 interchange.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

I hope to see some of you guys on San Bernardino side, out there 3-4 times a week on a red cannondale caad10. Just look for the guy who is slow.


----------



## d1zzl3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Did my weekend ride today, from Green River to Hunting Beach and back. Mother nature surprised me with a slight drizzle. Great ride though, especially when the temperature didn't go over 70 the entire ride.


----------



## Ducman29er (Jun 29, 2011)

d1zzl3 said:


> If you are coming from the 215 and 60 frwy, it would probably best if you start at the Riverside Anza Narrows Park in Riverside and bike northeast to San Bernardino - Waterman. From Anza Narrows to Waterman and back is about 27-28 mile round trip.
> 
> If you want to start at San Bernardino, take 10frwy exit Waterman and head north. Look for the Sizzler on the left and turn left at the signal and into the parking lot. Turn right as soon as you get in and go past the Quality Inn hotel. Park at the Northeastern part of the lot. It's the designated parking for the trail.


Did this today w/ the GF. Great day to ride. Started in SB through Riverside, don't know which Park was that and GF decided ti head back. I might do this again next weekend Solo so as not to worry about her.. Parking is actually better/ safer than green river road as there is a quality inn by the start. 27.54 miles total.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

TJ3 said:


> And leave early because the afternoon headwind is no joke. It is a real pain in the ass. Have fun


The afternoon wind really is a pain.


----------

